# heavy workbench top



## CNT (Mar 7, 2017)

For some time, I do research on making workbench for my garage. It's been 4 years that now I feel I get the idea of how I want to design my workbench (hopefully LOL). Yes, with wheels, but not Hot Rod paintings. It's, of course, going to be 1/8" shorter than my tablesaw (tablesaw back table, guide table, whatever those are called). I think I am going to go with 4'x6'. Can't wait to have a side workbench clamp!

Since I still never had a planer or lathe or even stationary sanders, I don't think I need "flop" thing. I do hope maybe someday I could experience more of woodworking, but the price of wood/lumber is way too high for me to practice or make something. I have a tablesaw (not "portables"), bandsaw, and a drillpress. I made a router table, but will need to do a new one. Oh, of course, a chopsaw too.

One thing I get little puzzled with is why so many people make the top bench SO HEAVY. I can understand making it strong, but need that much wood? I seen (common) 2x4 sister'ed, some even use 2x6 and few even use 2x8... sister'ed. First of all, that is a lot of wood.

Even in old days, many "homemade" workbenches are made with 2xsomething LAYING flat (not sister'ed) and they are extreme strong (plus it even passes from gen to gen). Those are left in basements with sales of homes and next families continue to use 'em.

Is it a "must" to having to sister'ed all those for a top? Of course, I would use 2x4 if I have to make the top that heavy/strong. There's even 2x3 on market, but for the price and a inch difference, go with 2x4, right?

Now that I am thinking, since if I was to make a "nice" workbench, I might have to buy a planer (and more long clamps). So, that would shim off some of the 2x4 (by 1/2 "?). Makes senses that sister'ed 2x4 is lot more water resistance than plywood top. I don't think I care for tracks for holding down such.

Of course, if you want to add anything, go ahead. Before I posted about buying a laser leveler, one suggested to have a plumb line with it, so I got that and already using it there and there


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

> One thing I get little puzzled with is why so many people make the top bench SO HEAVY.


I agree that the top doesn't have to be that heavy. Actually, the strength/structure starts at the bottom not at the top.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

If your main question is regarding the top only, then I agree. All my work benches and radial arm run off tables are of 2x lumber laid flat. Radial arm table is 12' long for convenience on the back wall. Table saw run off table will need a slide groove dadoed out so your guide will move past the end of your table saw, and, yes, be a slightly bit lower than the table saw. Mine is made of a solid door for smoothness rather than the 2x lumber. I also have a 3x5 "banging" table top made of 2x laid flat for assembly with the obligatory end vice.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

I think the reason some people build workbenches with heavy tops is because they are replicating something like a Frank Klausz or Roubo style.

You want to have a sturdy workbench after all you will be doing a substantial amount of work on it including hammering, sawing and moving work pieces. 

In the end you want a solid bench that will not flex or rack, however for the home woodworker it certainly does not need a 6" thick solid top. There are other options that will suffice such as 3 or 4 2x6s laid side by side or a couple pieces of MDF or plywood laminated together.

My own workbench is constructed of doubled up 2x6 for the legs with 2x6 stringers and rails dado'ed into them. The top is made of doubled-up 3/4" plywood. I built that bench over 20 years ago and it is still solid as the day I built it.


----------



## CNT (Mar 7, 2017)

> You want to have a sturdy workbench after all you will be doing a substantial amount of work on it including hammering, sawing and moving work pieces.


That, yes, I would be doing lot of hammering on it (not just closing paint tin can lids). Putting on lawn mowers, snow blower, etc. Any still use it as woodworking table. I might even want to stand on it 

OTOH, making the whole workbench heavy would make it more stationary (along with 2 or 4 wheel locks).


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

You might think mine excessive.  



I scored an 8' section of a bowling alley lane and built a solid base for it. I may have to leave it here if I ever move.


----------



## PPBART (Nov 11, 2011)

I have two workbenches in my shop -- both are old office desks, one metal 3' x 4' and one (older) wood desk, 3' x 5'. Both are topped with sacrificial 3/4" MDF, and have served my purposes well for decades.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

CNT said:


> OTOH, making the whole workbench heavy would make it more stationary (along with 2 or 4 wheel locks).


Here is an example of a sturdy framed workbench using doubled up MDF as a work surface. You could certainly stand on it without any problem. Place a piece of 3/4" plywood below and you have storage space.


----------



## F250 (Feb 13, 2018)

I would suggest that sistered 2x4's should be more than adequate as a top, but make sure to include a solid, sturdy, and very heavy base structure as well to keep it from walking around your garage/shop while in use.

I'm still using my 30 year old large home-made work bench. It's not as heavy duty as I'd prefer, but it certainly has gotten the job done. It started out as a home-built table saw (when I bought my first house)... one full 4'x8' sheet for 3/4" cabinet grade ply on a vertical 2x4 frame and cross-support structure. It worked as a table saw by inserting my Skilsaw upside down through the 3/4" ply and then bolting the saw into position with recessed bolt heads in the top. The legs are PT 6x6's, and the lower portion of the legs are framed with additional 2x4's. I've laid loose boards across the lower 2x4 frame structure and store most of my power tools underneath in their cases.

Originally, I also hinged two 4x4 plywood panels on as infeed and outfeed surfaces, and these were employed by swinging them up and resting them on top of a couple of narrow saw horses, and that structure let me cross-cut or rip a full 4x8 sheet of plywood any way I wanted, and completely by myself. The flip-up "wings" are no longer in place due to space limitations in the shop half of the garage. My the rip fence was an over-sized home-made t-square and a pipe clamp. I managed to build my first set of Euro-style kitchen cabinets with that saw and every cabinet panel was within 1mm square as measured diagonally.


----------



## Otto W (May 12, 2016)

Heavy work benches are for those that use more hand tools. For example if you're using a hand planer you need a bench that is stable and solid, something that won't move on you. 

A proper work bench needs to fit its user. 

If you're using lots of hand tools build one that is solid, stable, heavy with a flat top. 

If you are working with wood but don't see your self using hand tools you build one that is lighter. A torsion box can help make sure the top will stay flat.


----------



## CNT (Mar 7, 2017)

EXPAND and CONTRACT

Any thoughts about wood movements when gluing sisters 2x4 (in any directions)? Of course, the table is going to be in garage. Wisconsin (yearly) is dry freezing winters and humidity heat summers.

I also have been thinking about attached "folding" outfeed table behind the table (with grooves), but it gets so large. Plus sometimes I just need to rip a small piece so I wouldn't want to flip open the table (have to open it otherwise it would cover the dust port behind it), attach vac hose, all that.

So far, I am pretty much set on 2x4 tabletop (since I would be doing lot of hammering on it), include 4 wheels (not sure if I want those raising/lower mechanism), and a single low shelving (for shopvac, air compressor, etc). It would have some kind of tool ditch, but no tracks or holes.

I am finish with the kitchen cabinets (now need to order the countertop). The garage is packed with a mess! Makes me just want to give it up, but I decided to trash the old cabinets (will not re-use 'em) plus throw away more stuff. I envy people with clean "empty" garages.

Summer is ending soon. I better hurry and finish up minor projects and get the snowplower fixed. I have A LOT on my mind with everything. I went swimming only once this summer (and none last year). No vacation, no time to take a day (or even a nice week) off and go somewhere for fun.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

CNT said:


> EXPAND and CONTRACT
> 
> Any thoughts about wood movements when gluing sisters 2x4 (in any directions)? Of course, the table is going to be in garage. Wisconsin (yearly) is dry freezing winters and humidity heat summers.
> 
> ...


https://www.popularwoodworking.com/tricks/how-to-calculate-wood-shrinkage-and-expansion


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

CNT said:


> I think I am going to go with 4'x6'.



You mentioned casters, so maybe you plan on keeping it in center of room. But keep in mind that if you put it up against a wall, you will not be able to readily reach anything hanging on the wall. My workbench is stationary, 32" deep, with shelf and tools on wall behind it.


----------



## CNT (Mar 7, 2017)

> You mentioned casters, so maybe you plan on keeping it in center of room. But keep in mind that if you put it up against a wall, you will not be able to readily reach anything hanging on the wall. My workbench is stationary, 32" deep, with shelf and tools on wall behind it.


"anything hanging on the wall"? The only thing on the wall would be paint (I mean paint, not paint tins) and soon new receptacles. That's why I am going to rid the old cabinets, to avoid adding "things" to the garage.

I may charge the dimensions. I haven't even start any drawings on paper. I was just hoping to be able to accomplish a workbench before winter. My wife is reminding me that she wants her TWO cars in the garage in the winter, so all I am going to get is few inches for myself! Good thing I build a 10x18 shed, it helps somewhat (but I might have to rearrange something to be able to tuck more stuff).

Below is my shelf. I decide to rearrange it soon as well rid some stuff away. I am trying to enforcing myself to limit my junk to that two shelf racks.










Stationary tools I have are the following: bandsaw (which I haven't used much!), drillpress, router table (it's broken down... which I am thinking maybe make the workbench accommodate router platform), and tablesaw. All are on casters.

It would be too much or inconvenience to sell all the stationary tools and from that build a multiple stuff into one table (with smaller stationary tools). I am even looking into a planer. I am set on buying a sander sometime soon.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

My first work bench was an old teachers desk.

I attached my circular saw to the bottom of the desk to double as a table saw.


The drawers came in real handy.


----------



## CNT (Mar 7, 2017)

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fC6tqkdCIDE


Actually, that's the best spot for a overclocked PC.


----------



## CNT (Mar 7, 2017)

CNT said:


> I think I am going to go with 4'x6'. Can't wait to have a side workbench clamp!





Internet said:


> A standard workbench is about 60 inches long, 30 inches deep and 30 to 34 inches tall. These dimensions typically are considered the minimum acceptable dimensions for a workbench


I have ~27"x~72" formica (I would have to cut it out of a U shape to get that piece). Now I am thinking if I should jump and do a 2"x4" clamped top. Originally I plan on 4'x6', but now wondering if it would be "too big"? The point is I need a workbench to work on, but would also act as outfeed table for tablesaw (or not?).

I got started little cleaning up and trying to decide on which to do next... work on adding electrical receptacles in garage or workbench (or wash our cars!?!?). Perhaps I should do more cleaning, that way the garage may become a ballroom. I am so thankful for a 2-1/2 car garage, but it aren't enough! The wife wants her both cars in the garage (during winter), and I want to stay in Wisconsin!

Chuck


----------



## PPBART (Nov 11, 2011)

CNT said:


> ...One thing I get little puzzled with is why so many people make the top bench SO HEAVY...


:biggrin2: Talk about heavy! I just watched a video on YouTube by a guy who made his bench top with cast concrete -- 600 lbs!


----------



## ChuckTin (Nov 17, 2014)

You don't want heavy you want _stable_. Stability is the rationale behind cast-iron saw tables.
I'm in the planning stages for a work bench for my new shop. Will be assembling January or February.
It'll be 2x3s laid narrow face up, glued and screwed (threaded rod) and that'll be topped with 3/8 plywood as a sacrificial surface.


----------

